
Think Apple Would Dare To Take On the Movie Theaters? - breily
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/05/think-apple-would-dare-to-take-on-movie.html
======
xlnt
yes apple would dare. and they could double those prices in the article. then
most individual viewers won't rent it, but groups of 2+ people would still see
it as a reasonable price.

